# Master Olympic



## winston (Nov 7, 2005)

Can any one tell me a little of the history of this model,Master Olympic. Its got a force fork with 1" stearer,will this be original?Can anyone date this frame, i was told at the shop that it was 3years old . Any suggestions on saddle,bar tape ,tyre colour for the build up?


----------

